# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  HTC предупреждает

## Val_Ery

Информация совсем не свежая, само "событие" датируется 7 февраля этого года (три месяца). 

Просто сегодня от настоящего HTC пришло письмо (когда-то пользовался их телефоном...). Перешел по ссылке, почитал, перешел на главную станицу сайта. А там вот такое сообщение:




> До нас дошла информация о том, что компания под названием HTC  Multinational Technology Oil & Gas (HTC Multinational) отправляет  письма от имени корпорации HTC (HTC) с информацией о программе  стажировок. Считаем необходимым обратить ваше внимание на то, что данное  электронное сообщение от HTC Multinational является мошенническим по  своему характеру и должно быть немедленно удалено. HTC Multinational  никоим образом не связана с HTC или какой-либо дочерней компанией HTC.



Скрытый текст
[img][/img]
Скрыть


Будьте внимательны, если что  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

